# Divorce



## Tillie1 (Nov 4, 2013)

I am living in the USA and want to get a divorce from my husband who lives in South Africa. Can I apply for a divorce from the USA and do I have to be in South Africa to finalize it?


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

As far as I am aware you should be able to file for divirce in America using the American procedures. This should be easy if the divorce is not contested. If it is contested, e.g custody/maintenance etc, then I don't know how you draw up agreements etc.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Tillie1 said:


> I am living in the USA and want to get a divorce from my husband who lives in South Africa. Can I apply for a divorce from the USA and do I have to be in South Africa to finalize it?


I think it depends upon where you were married (to establish which jurisdiction governs your marriage). I tend to agree with the previous post though that you should be able to do an uncontested divorce from where you are.


----------

